# Odd ceiling fan remote problem



## Interlock (Jul 14, 2010)

Now I know the usual fix for this type of situation would be to just get a new remote kit, but this is my own fan and I would like to learn more about this problem if possible. 

I have a ceiling fan with no controls whatsoever, no switches, no pull chains. Everything is controlled via the digital remote, even the direction of rotation is switched on the remote.

It's been working fine for about 3 years until recently, now it will not go into high speed mode. It goes from low to medium, but the high speed setting on the remote keeps the fan at the medium speed. In this heat I miss not having a high speed.

Anyone ever see this type of problem with this type of remote system?

Buying a replacement remote system will probably be costly, and I'm not sure if I could just pick any old system. As I mentioned this remote changes direction of the fan rotation somehow. The remote also stores the speed in it, meaning if I go to the other side of the house and set the remote to medium speed, as I walk closer to the fan and it gets in range the fan will read the remote's setting and go to the speed. Normal fan remotes just work on a single pulse, if you're out of range you missed your shot.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

somebody has pulled the chain on the fan. the fan needs to be set on high.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Interlock said:


> Now I know the usual fix for this type of situation would be to just get a new remote kit, but this is my own fan and I would like to learn more about this problem if possible.
> 
> I have a ceiling fan with no controls whatsoever, no switches, no pull chains. Everything is controlled via the digital remote, even the direction of rotation is switched on the remote.
> 
> ...


 


Good point Wildleg, but not this time


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

without a make/model of the fan and the remote we may never know


----------



## Interlock (Jul 14, 2010)

It's a Hampton Bay, but I believe this would be typical of a fan with this type of digital remote system.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Interlock said:


> It's a Hampton Bay, but I believe this would be typical of a fan with this type of digital remote system.


 

When you say the remote is keeping it from going in high, how do you know it's the remote? Maybe the controller is bad.

If it's hamptom bay you should be able to get their universal remote kit


----------



## Interlock (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm not sure what is stopping it from going into high speed mode.

Their universal remote kit doesn't have the option to change the fan direction, or cycle thru the two separate lights on the fan. This remote system is customized for the fan itself.

Below is a picture of the remote. You can see how the fan speed is at the bottom of the digital display. You set the fan speed on the remote, then the fan gets fed that information, even if you come into contact with the fan 5 minutes later. A typical fan remote system works on single pulses, if you are out of range when you press the button it never gets that command. That shows that these are two totally different types of systems.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Interlock said:


> I'm not sure what is stopping it from going into high speed mode.
> 
> Their universal remote kit doesn't have the option to change the fan direction, or cycle thru the two separate lights on the fan. This remote system is customized for the fan itself.
> 
> Below is a picture of the remote. You can see how the fan speed is at the bottom of the digital display. You set the fan speed on the remote, then the fan gets fed that information, even if you come into contact with the fan 5 minutes later. A typical fan remote system works on single pulses, if you are out of range when you press the button it never gets that command. That shows that these are two totally different types of systems.


 

Yes they are, and you should know that you cannot get that much customization out of a universal remote, if you're that picky, you'll have to buy a whole new fan


----------



## Interlock (Jul 14, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> and you should know that you cannot get that much customization out of a universal remote,


I do know that, I mentioned it earlier.



> if you're that picky,


 If I'm that picky as in... what? Wanting it to work correctly? I'm not following what you're saying.

Do you have an experience with this type of digital fan control?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Interlock said:


> I do know that, I mentioned it earlier.
> 
> If I'm that picky as in... what? Wanting it to work correctly? I'm not following what you're saying.
> 
> Do you have an experience with this type of digital fan control?


 
Yep,,,,,wait for your next unemployment check and buy a new one


----------



## Interlock (Jul 14, 2010)

.........


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

..........


----------



## Interlock (Jul 14, 2010)

........


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

look up your question on the internet. there's a lot of info about these fans and their remotes, complaints, etc. out there. (from what I read its the receiver, not the transmitter)


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Most likely problem from the limited info provided is a bad capacitor in the fan itself, or the receiver relay is shot. In case number one, if you can get to it (usually easy on a Hampton Bay fan, not easy on a Casablanca) a replacement will run about 25 bucks. As far as the receiver- this is a Hampton Bay, (happens to be my favorite brand to hang- pretty easy), then you are facing more trouble than the fan is worth- get another fan. The transmitter is probably not the problem, but I will ask another no brainer question- did you try replacing the battery?. By the way, the op stated that there is no pull chains on that fan.


----------

